# T handle hex



## sohl (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi 

Im currently putting together a toolbox and need a new set of hex. Im have looked at: 

Bondhus T handle (looks very good but price is high)
Facom T handle (nice, but no hex on the sides)
Pedro´s Master T-handle set (everything in the same set but not sure about the tolerans on pedros)

any other suggestion?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

sohl said:


> Pedro´s Master T-handle set (everything in the same set but not sure about the tolerans on pedros)


Tolerons?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

There is very thorough hex wrench thread floating around here somewhere. Would definitely be beneficial to try & find it as it was loaded with good info on tools, vendors etc.
Someone posted a spreadsheet of the various brands dimensions. Bondhus hex's were like 0.3mm or 0.03mm over which makes for a very smug fit keeping all your hardwear nice & fresh. On another note, I don't like T-handle's for bike wrenching at all.


Edit--ha...snug!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have Bondhus conventional 'L' shaped hex set, Pedros Pro T/L Hex Wrench Set and the Park 'Y' set.

I have used them all over many years and have been very pleased with their tolerances and performance.

I think the Pedro´s Master T-handle set is considerably more expensive than the Bondhus T- handle sets that I've seen.


----------



## sohl (Jul 3, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> I have Bondhus conventional 'L' shaped hex set, Pedros Pro T/L Hex Wrench Set and the Park 'Y' set.
> 
> I have used them all over many years and have been very pleased with their tolerances and performance.
> 
> I think the Pedro´s Master T-handle set is considerably more expensive than the Bondhus T- handle sets that I've seen.


the Pedro master T-handle is around 100 dollar 2-8 hex and 10, 25 and 30 torx. 
Bondhus 2-10 is around 40 dollar + torx so around 60-70, so yes its more expensive but not so much in the end.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> There is very thorough hex wrench thread floating around here somewhere. Would definitely be beneficial to try & find it as it was loaded with good info on tools, vendors etc.
> Someone posted a spreadsheet of the various brands dimensions. Bondhus hex's were like 0.3mm or 0.03mm over which makes for a very smug fit keeping all your hardwear nice & fresh. On another note, I don't like T-handle's for bike wrenching at all.
> 
> Edit--ha...snug!


Hex keys: everything you need to know - BikeRadar USA

I actually supplied some of the data for this article.

I've had Beta T handles as well as the more traditional Bondhus T's. I never felt like I could use that style of hex key as an only set. There's places where they just cant reach. The ergonomics aren't exactly great either. If you're talking travel box and space/weight is at a premium I would take a single L set of hex keys, second set would be P handles or bits and ratchet. Tools can obviously be pretty personal though so get what works for you.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

customfab said:


> Hex keys: everything you need to know - BikeRadar USA
> 
> I actually supplied some of the data for this article.
> 
> I've had Beta T handles as well as the more traditional Bondhus T's. I never felt like I could use that style of hex key as an only set. There's places where they just cant reach. The ergonomics aren't exactly great either. If you're talking travel box and space/weight is at a premium I would take a single L set of hex keys, second set would be P handles or bits and ratchet. Tools can obviously be pretty personal though so get what works for you.


That's an excellent article for sure. I find T & P handles rather unwieldy. They aren't balanced well and you can't spin them without moving your hand below the head.

I like both Y and hex folding sets as the multi sizes at the ready are convenient for bikes. Y wrenches are very ergonomic for me. Well balanced, easy to spin, and great hand feel for torque. Also big enough to power off stuck bolts.

My go to for bigger stuff or working with a common size is ratchet will bits. I have several different length knurled extensions which in 1/4" are really easy to handle and spin. Both cornwell and snap on ratchets and bits have been a pleasure to own. That covers my hex needs.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have two sets of Bondhus Allens and they are good. Sizing is good and they are holding up well.

A few years ago I made the mistake of buying a cheap set of T-bar Allen and Torques wrenches. They are so useless I wouldn't even give them to anyone. Half of them don't fit properly, some are bent or twisted, just junk. Pay the extra and get quality.


----------



## sohl (Jul 3, 2016)

customfab said:


> Hex keys: everything you need to know - BikeRadar USA
> 
> I actually supplied some of the data for this article.
> 
> I've had Beta T handles as well as the more traditional Bondhus T's. I never felt like I could use that style of hex key as an only set. There's places where they just cant reach. The ergonomics aren't exactly great either. If you're talking travel box and space/weight is at a premium I would take a single L set of hex keys, second set would be P handles or bits and ratchet. Tools can obviously be pretty personal though so get what works for you.


I have read the article before, its all good info. I already have a set of P handle set but it have the hex ball on the long side and I don't like it, I don't want to damage my titanium bolt.

I already have a nice torq ratchet and some other stuff just looking to get a set of premium hex.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Go to the hardware store and buy a P handle set. 1/3 of the price and no different.

There's some bike specific tools that make sense. These high cost brand name P handle Allen wrenches (and some article required to compare them) or any versions of "bike specific brands" is rediculous. The won't do the job and better, faster or anything else.

Save the money and buy more bike parts or pay for more trips.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RAKC Ind said:


> Go to the hardware store and buy a P handle set. 1/3 of the price and no different.


Except when they are different that is. The set I bought had Allen keys that were so out of spec they would not fit into the bolts. I still have that set lying in the shed. Why I haven't binned it I don't know.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I should have specified don't buy the cheapest crap you can but no reason to pay $100 for a set of Allen wrenches. Spend $20-30 theirs money for bike parts or gas for more trips to the trails.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing to see here


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> My last set of bondhus Y's were $7-$11.


I haven't seen Bondhus Y wrenches. I have been unable to find them from Bondhus either.

Can you share some information about these?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> I haven't seen Bondhus Y wrenches. I have been unable to find them from Bondhus either.
> 
> Can you share some information about these?


Doh!...I bungled that post pretty good, but suspect you already know that. I ordered a bunch of stuff last Sept and haven't messed with it since I hung up my bike in Nov or so. As soon as read your post I started to second guess myself and checked my box when I got home. The bondhus I got at these prices was infact the bondhus folding hex sets. The seemingly peened finish is my wiha drivers and a closer look, I'd probably roll that statement back too. My new y's are park and probably bite better because they are new. I don't know how, but I convinced myself my new y's were red...slaps forehead.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok...these thing happen. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

sohl said:


> I already have a set of P handle set but it have the hex ball on the long side and I don't like it, I don't want to damage my titanium bolt.


My take is that if a fastener has any reasonable torque on it, then you will need the short side of the 'L' wrench on the faster and utilize the long part for removal leverage. Once the fastener is broken loose, then you can use the 'ball' end of the tool for rapid removal. I have experienced no problems in this application of tool design in practical usage.

And, I have no problem spending good money on a high-end set of hex wrenches. It's money well spent on a tool that makes up the majority of your bikes fastener removal and installation. Given the relatively low expense of a high-quality set and the possible damage that result from low-quality, inferior tools, it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

The "Y" and "T" stuff don't agree with my brain for some reason, so I just use the "L" as mentioned above. Craftsman and Ridgid (Home Depot brand) have both worked well and have lifetime replacement...well, hopefully Craftsman will anyway.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

If you can afford around $80. look at the UMAG T-handles. The Distributor is out of Italy.
www.attrezzieutensili.it 
These are the Hex keys that they use to build Ferrari's by hand. Some of the TDF mechanics swear by them. The sliding bars make them nice to get into hard to reach areas and still have good leverage.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anybody know how pedro's sliding t handle set compares to beta, usag and facom? I'm trying to find some sliding t handle since I see people talking about those on every single internet post about tools, pb swiss also has sliding t handle, but they aren't any cheaper compared to beta and don't seem as nice as beta.

can anybody compare beta/usag/facom and pedro's. Are all of these made by different tool company? are any rebranded?


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

Bondhus T handle set for less than $30.

I have the same set, high quality tools and at this price it is pretty hard not to pick them if you are buying T handle set. I have had no issues with them. I do also have L, and socket hex sets but I use the T handles quite a bit on the bikes.

https://www.zoro.com/bondhus-set-8-hex-t-handles-6-length-15289/i/G0879177/?gclid=CPX8_qzR1tMCFQhWDQodsbwK0g&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

If cost is not a factor, Beta 951's.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

If you want sliding handles for lower cost you can use Wera sliding T handle drivers. I use the 1/4" square drive with an adapter to run 1/4 hex bits as my in field multi-tool. Lighter and better quality than any bike specific multi-tool I have ever seen.

In the shop if you get the 1/4 and 3/8 drive sliding T handles then that will set you up for hex and torx with the option to use sockets or hex bits as required. This gives you the option to configure it as an L or T handle .

https://www.amazon.com/Wera-Zyklop-T-Handle-Square-drive/dp/B003GDIRFI/ref=pd_bxgy_328_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B003GDIRFI&pd_rd_r=FJX5E9BN6W8FABS5QVM4&pd_rd_w=csHKp&pd_rd_wg=miUcA&psc=1&refRID=FJX5E9BN6W8FABS5QVM4


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked these up recently from Amazon. I have a bunch of T handles and wanted something different. The 1.5 is nice for set screws on rebound knobs and the like. If you look around on Amazon you can find sets with more sizes.

https://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-1068...=UTF8&qid=1493929007&sr=8-45&keywords=Bondhus


----------

